# dog licence panic!



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

We are movin to alhaurin de la torre on 25th october, will be bringing my 3 staffies and have just been told that they are classed as dangerous dogs in spain!! Been looking into get a licence when we arrive and am so bewildered as how to go about it, i know i need to bring proof from the uk to show we have no criminal convictions, will a crb check be sufficient? Also i understand my dogs will need to be muzzled,and be kept on short leads,this is no problem,but my main concern is that i am only allowed to walk 1 dog at a time,as my husband will be commuting to the uk to work, i am gonna have a real problem, has anyone here been through the process who could give me some advice?
How strict are the authorities on this, i love my babies and dread the thought of haing to walk them indivdually,
Thanks for reading just going out of my mind with worry!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nanny san said:


> We are movin to alhaurin de la torre on 25th october, will be bringing my 3 staffies and have just been told that they are classed as dangerous dogs in spain!! Been looking into get a licence when we arrive and am so bewildered as how to go about it, i know i need to bring proof from the uk to show we have no criminal convictions, will a crb check be sufficient? Also i understand my dogs will need to be muzzled,and be kept on short leads,this is no problem,but my main concern is that i am only allowed to walk 1 dog at a time,as my husband will be commuting to the uk to work, i am gonna have a real problem, has anyone here been through the process who could give me some advice?
> How strict are the authorities on this, i love my babies and dread the thought of haing to walk them indivdually,
> Thanks for reading just going out of my mind with worry!!


:welcome:

don't panic!!

have a read of this recent thread - I think it will put your mind at rest

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-spain/109415-dangerous-dog-act-spain.html

we have several members here who have big dogs - I'm sure they'll be along before too long to put your mind at rest


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

I too have lived here for years with 2 dogs that fit the description and have never had any problems. The main thing is to keep them on leads in public places and there should be no problem.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have a very large and muscular Rhodesian Ridgeback. Although this breed is not named on the list of dangerous dogs he fits all the relevant characteristics.


We have registered him with all the relevant authorities - your vet will help with this - he is chipped and has a passport plus we have 300000 euros worth of insurance for him. When walked in the village or in towns we use a CannyCollar which functions as a muzzle to some extent - every policeman we have met including the boys from the Estepona Police Dog Unit think this is sufficient as he is clearly well-trained and obedient. The local village police admire him hugely...RRs are still rarely seen in Spain.

So if you do all the things I've described you'll have no problems.

P.S. I help run a dog shelter and know loads of people with dogs.....have never heard of any problems.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Im not sure why Staffies are dangerous dogs ..... my sister has had three now and they have all been wonderful dogs. The only reason she keeps them on a lead is because of other dogs who seem hell bent on annoying them


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadly, every different Ayuntamiento seems to have a totally different interpretation of the law. I would follow the letter of the law rather than go with what 'you are are told' if I were you 
/SNIP/


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> Sadly, every different Ayuntamiento seems to have a totally different interpretation of the law. I would follow the letter of the law rather than go with what 'you are are told' if I were you


But there is no 'dangerous dog licence', in fact there is no dog licence as such in Spain, just as in the UK.

But you are required to register your dog with the local authority.

This we did and Azor has a plastic card with his chip number, name and owner's telephone number, received from the Ayto.


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

Actually there is such a thing as a dangerous dog licence. I was told to apply by my vet who had got one for his staffy. My dog is a dogue de Bordeaux (turner & hooch) and weighs in at 85kgs! He is not listed per say as a dangerous dog but the criteria is any dog over 25kgs and something to do with head and shoulder circumference/width. It was not an easy process of course! I had to go to one department building for a Spanish police check then another for a crimes against animals check them I had to have a physiological test by a doctor which in my opinion was ridiculous! Apparently to make sure I was of sound mind and in their opinion would not use my dog as a weapon! You also have to have enough space for them and a secure fence/wall so many metres high. The process took about 5 months (mañana) even though I constantly chased it up as I wasn't allowed to take my dog out in public without the licence and the cost was approx 100€. Incidentally I haven't been stopped yet but it's better to be safe than sorry as apparently without it you can incur very hefty fines and possible impoundment of the dog. FYI I live in Mallorca. Maybe things are done differently elsewhere. 









I have tried to attach a copy of the licence but not sure if it has worked!!


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

just like to say thanks to everyone for their replies , think i need to look further into this, i have taken my dogs to spain before for a holiday and was oblivious to the dangerous dogs act, never had any problems then, but we are hoping to stay long term,so need to do things right , any further advice is most welcome thanks again!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

nanny san said:


> just like to say thanks to everyone for their replies , think i need to look further into this, i have taken my dogs to spain before for a holiday and was oblivious to the dangerous dogs act, never had any problems then, but we are hoping to stay long term,so need to do things right , any further advice is most welcome thanks again!


I've been shot down before about saying this--but please check with your local town hall and guardia as to what your local regulations are--they vary enormously..No good someone telling you what to do with a big dog when they live in one place and you live in a different one.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zilly said:


> I've been shot down before about saying this--but please check with your local town hall and guardia as to what your local regulations are--they vary enormously..No good someone telling you what to do with a big dog when they live in one place and you live in a different one.


Which is what we did. We checked with the Town Hall, the Police and our vet. We have passport, chip, insurance, vaccinations all up to date, registration card....if I'm told by all these authorities that Our Little Azor is street legal, I'm satisfied that's enough.

The important things are 

1) check locally
2) keep your dog under control at all times and on a lead and muzzled when appropriate. Then you won't attract unwelcome attention.


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

@zilly. I think you'll find I wasn't telling anybody what to do with a big dog but merely relaying my own experience in the matter which is surely what the forum is about and what the original poster requested. Also I refer you to my last sentence which quite clearly states that I live in Mallorca and perhaps things are done differently elsewhere. So your point is??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Julesy said:


> @zilly. I think you'll find I wasn't telling anybody what to do with a big dog but merely relaying my own experience in the matter which is surely what the forum is about and what the original poster requested. Also I refer you to my last sentence which quite clearly states that I live in Mallorca and perhaps things are done differently elsewhere. So your point is??




Your dog looks like my gentle giant RR....soft, cuddly and docile.

But I bet he's very protective...if anyone lays even a friendly hand on my arm or that of my partner Our Little Azor will growl menacingly and would attack if necessary.


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Your dog looks like my gentle giant RR....soft, cuddly and docile.
> 
> But I bet he's very protective...if anyone lays even a friendly hand on my arm or that of my partner Our Little Azor will growl menacingly and would attack if necessary.


He is an absolute teddy bear. He loves other dogs, people and in particular children. We had him pack walked as a pup to integrate with other dogs. As long as I'm happy with people in 'my space' then he's happy. He makes a very good guard dog though and the neighbours are thankful of that too!! Your RR is lovely. A breed we did consider.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Julesy said:


> He is an absolute teddy bear. He loves other dogs, people and in particular children. We had him pack walked as a pup to integrate with other dogs. As long as I'm happy with people in 'my space' then he's happy. He makes a very good guard dog though and the neighbours are thankful of that too!! Your RR is lovely. A breed we did consider.


My OH has just rung...she is out walking Our Little Azor in the campo...saw a man coming towards her with a lead in his hand who 'smirked' as he passed...She put OLA on the lead and a bit further along the track saw a small bewildered podenco..The ******* had abandoned it.

She'll bring it home and tomorrow we'll take it to our perrera.

I asked OH if she would recognise the **** again. If we see him I swear I will smack him one. 

So...if I shortly disappear from this site please send fruit and wine to the Women's Prison, Alhaurin.

I am NOT joking....


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Julesy said:


> @zilly. I think you'll find I wasn't telling anybody what to do with a big dog but merely relaying my own experience in the matter which is surely what the forum is about and what the original poster requested. Also I refer you to my last sentence which quite clearly states that I live in Mallorca and perhaps things are done differently elsewhere. So your point is??


I'm so sorry--Iwrote that badly--my point was for new people to check locally what the regs.are!Here-as with you in Mallorca-all big dogs have to be kept fully muzzled in public and they are very tight with all the regs.Other areas seem more lax. No way did I think you were telling people what to do.......Apologies if it seemed that way!


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> My OH has just rung...she is out walking Our Little Azor in the campo...saw a man coming towards her with a lead in his hand who 'smirked' as he passed...She put OLA on the lead and a bit further along the track saw a small bewildered podenco..The ******* had abandoned it.
> 
> She'll bring it home and tomorrow we'll take it to our perrera.
> 
> ...


OMG that's just awful and I don't blame you feeling that way. Thank goodness the dog was found by a caring dog loving person. Hopefully fruit and wine not required but on its way if need be. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

zilly said:


> I'm so sorry--Iwrote that badly--my point was for new people to check locally what the regs.are!Here-as with you in Mallorca-all big dogs have to be kept fully muzzled in public and they are very tight with all the regs.Other areas seem more lax. No way did I think you were telling people what to do.......Apologies if it seemed that way!


No probs ZIlly :0)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Julesy said:


> OMG that's just awful and I don't blame you feeling that way. Thank goodness the dog was found by a caring dog loving person. Hopefully fruit and wine not required but on its way if need be. Please keep us updated.


She couldn't catch it so we'll both go armed with doggy treats early tomorrow morning and do a thorough search.

We've had a lot of abandoned dogs brought into the perrera this month. Many of them are brought by people on holiday, both Spanish and foreign, who are appalled at the number of stray cats and dogs that can be seen all around here.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Last time I looked, my local cat and dog home in the uk had one stray dog.......


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I know it does nothing to help the OP, a few days ago, a mate asked me to help him go collect tools he had left at worksite ........ what he didn't tell me, was theproperty owner is a "card carrying member" of Homicidial maniacs R us.


She opened the gate, screamed something in Dutch and two very large St.bernards came charging at us like we were the mid afternoon snack. My mate jumped back into the car (I was too far away to do the same) and I done the only thing possible in that situation, which was crouch down and look like you're welcoming the dogs.

Turns out they were nice dogs and within a minute it had went from a dangerous thing to having 50 kilos of dog sitting on me, licking me and the other 50 kilos of dog tryying to to find out if it's huge tongue, when inserted in my left ear could exit via my right ear


Bottom line:They were both BIG dogs but big friendly things. big doesn't mean dangerous I've seen Yorkshire terriers that would make a shoal of pirianhas look like a meeting of anorexics annoymous


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

boxergirl said:


> Last time I looked, my local cat and dog home in the uk had one stray dog.......


If only....my OH is out now looking for the podenco....


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> If only....my OH is out now looking for the podenco....


Did you


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> If only....my OH is out now looking for the podenco....


Did you have any luck?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Julesy said:


> Did you have any luck?


No. It seems to have disappeared. She's looked twice today.

Hopefully someone has taken care of it...


----------



## steve brooker (Sep 11, 2012)

i have just moved from the uk to santa margarita, near gibraltar. and i brought my dog, she is a english bull terrier and staff cross. 

i went through all the correct procedures to get her the pet passport and everything else. in fact i went over the top to ensure i had duplicates of everything.

when i left portsmouth they didnt scan the dog for the micro chip, in fact the woman on passport control just said "i love those dogs", and we passed through to the ferry.

when i arrived in santander passport control, i handed over my passport and the dog passport. the man literally didnt even look at her passport, and just gave it straight back to me. 

since then ive had no problems. i keep her on a lead at all times when out of the house, however the spanish do like to walk their dogs off the lead. and as my dog doesnt actually like other dogs it can sometimes be a problem. but i just avoid the main dog walking areas


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

We had this problem when we arrived in Spain. Our male boxer did not like any other dog - male, female or puppy.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

The above was only part of what I was going to say. 

As we had problems walking him because so many other dogs were loose, we took advice from a dog behaviouralist. She suggested amongst many things a halti. Using that we could easily walk him and control him and if the worst came to the worst we could keep his mouth shut with it. As he was big and strong she also suggested a double clipped lead, one clip to the halti the other to the harness, giving us 2 points of control. 

I have found that many Spanish like their dogs off the lead in public places although it is illegal. Most of the dogs are small so they do not see the problem that it causes. I think that as many live in apartments with their dogs it is the only freedom they get and they don't bother to take them anywhere that they are not bothering other dogs. 

My dog was never a problem on the lead until some other dog came to him. Some dogs even came up us barking and growling at him and I had a struggle holding him back. sometimes I wished I could just let him go and see then how the owner reacted. Often they were so busy on their phone and had no idea what their dog was up to. 

We now live in the campo, 10 minutes walk from town with a big garden so there is not the same need for ours to be off the lead in public places. We now only let them off in the hills or on the beach when it is deserted. Our problem is walking them into town when guard dogs escape when the owners drive out or the just escape. I always carry a can of hairspray with me for a bit of protection (and it is not for my hair). 

Since we have been here I now instinctively check where we are going for other dogs and try to be one step ahead of them.


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

Boxer girl thanks for your comments and advice, i always walk my dogs with a halti and keep them under control, as you have said the spanish allow their dogs to roam which is my main concern . I have 3 staffies , my oldest boy is the most friendly dog you would ever wish to meet he loves every thing that moves! my middle boy is nervous and will go out his way to avoid other dogs at all costs but my youngest (*****) doesnt like other dogs at all she is really protective of me and her boys which i suppose is just female instinct, it annoys me when owners let their dogs roam and approach my dogs,if anything were to happen (which fortunately it never has in 25 years i have owned staffies ) my dogs would get the blame coz they are "staffies" just annoys me that owners are so irresponsible well.. he ho just gonna play it by ear and see how things pan out wish me luck lol


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

At my trainer used to say, if you are somewhere and your dogs are off the lead and are approaching dogs on leads you must always put your dogs on leads too. Dogs are on leads for a reason. The Spanish do not seem to understand this. I sometimes think they find it entertaining for their loose dog to have the 'upper hand' - you having to restrain yours while theirs are causing havoc. I was also told to avoid other dogs even if it means crossing the street, dogs should not greet each other while on the lead. I have 3 different boxers now, one of them is generally not happy to greet dogs when on her lead so generally I just avoid other dogs and therefore no problems. 

At the same time, as we walked often the same routes and saw the same people, many people did put their dogs on leads when they saw us coming! Always the little dogs at cause the problems......

Wish you and your dogs all the best for a happy time in Spain!


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

boxergirl just out of interest have you got your dogs licennced in spain, if so what is the procedure? how much does it cost etc ,can my dogs be confiscated if not licenced ? just want to do the right thing by my babies we will be stopping in our motorhome on a holiday park for at least 6-12 months but wont be applying for residence as we will never be staying for more than 90 days in a row. We run a business in the uk and will be returning on a regular basis, any advice will be a help thanks in advance )


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

No my dogs are not licensed. They are not on the dangerous dogs list here and for over 6 years we have walked boxers here without any problem at all, the police know them and have no problem with them. Also I have seen many staffies here without muzzles, in fact I have seen American pit bulls, Akitas and Rottweilers without muzzles too. My vet advised me that there should not be a problem and if I wanted to get them licensed I would get his advice. I always walk them without a muzzles and on 2 metre leads and no one has had a problem. 

It seems though that some parts of Spain are really clamping down on dogs - their treatment and complying with the rules. Part of it seems like they are only trying to raise revenue through fines. I have heard that in Marbella they are going to an area where it is a usual place to have dogs off leads they are fining everyone. 

I think if you seen to be a responsible owner and control your dogs you won't have a problem.


----------



## Cateto (Nov 6, 2011)

steve brooker said:


> i have just moved from the uk to santa margarita, near gibraltar. and i brought my dog, she is a *english bull terrier and staff cross*.
> 
> i went through all the correct procedures to get her the pet passport and everything else. in fact i went over the top to ensure i had duplicates of everything.
> 
> ...


Any pix of the little lady?


----------



## Cateto (Nov 6, 2011)

As stated it really depends on where you are. Allow me to inform you of my experiences...

Last year I went to speak with our mayoress to complain about the problems we were having with stray dogs/mess all over the village. I drew up a map of the village with rough numbers of where various dogs habitually could be found. Starting from my house I carefully detailed the mutts and their owners and it went something like this:

Opposite my house there is Manolo's Boxer (who incidentally was left in a car on a 40 degree day last week RIP poor lad) who had knocked my elderly neighbour to the ground and was very bad with other dogs but who was constantly left in the street.

Behind my house are Antonio's two catch-dogs (gripping dogs for catching wild boar), two Pitbulls who were again often untethered in the street...

...my list finished up at about 60 dogs, including German Shepherds and Rottweilers and Dogo Argentinos...and on and on it went. And this was in a village of 2000 people!

I was very pleased to see the local Police started fining folks for their lack of citizenship in regards to dog ownership...but then it all started again. My closest friend here is a policeman and he told me that there is a lot of political pressure on him not to fine certain families (it's still the 18th century round these parts, seemingly)and the problems are starting up again now. It's got so bad that I'll be going back to the mayoress because we've now got an upmarket guesthouse for northern Europeans outside of town and I dread to think what they'll make of the ****-strewn villageWe've spent a few years unable to open our windows because of the dog mess outside and, if we are to have success with our new business, we will have to clean the place up; however, now we are thinking of just concentrating all our energies on making a success of the guesthouse with loads of activities for the guests and limiting involvement with the village because it's a thankless task trying to raise cultural/citizenship levels here.

:focus:I have actually seen Guardia slamming on their brakes when my neighbour's Dogo Argentino came storming out of their house to greet me and my various mutts (I have a Dogo cross, Bullterrier, Malamute and Podenco) and then speeding off. Having spoken to them, they know that the breed is on the PPP list but they don't give a monkey's about any of this malarkey. In fact, the Guardia himself and another Policía Nacional neighbour let their dogs crap all over the place without picking up so there's negligible enforcement of any dog laws here

Having said all this, you might be living in a more enlightened part of Spain (if one exists) where the various law agencies do their jobs, so I'd get to the town hall and ask (although in my case they didn't have a clue about paperwork).

Some of my dogs


----------

